# coral glow royal ?



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

am i corrct in thinking a coral glow is a hypomalistic x caramel albino ?

and i have seen a coral glow pastel on nerd but has there been a coral glow super pastel yet and if so anyone got a piccy please.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

try this link, they also have coral glow bumblebee

NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Coral Glow


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

boidae said:


> try this link, they also have coral glow bumblebee
> 
> NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Coral Glow


 
cool forgot there was a coral bee. i was asking cus acordinng to nerd its a codom but when i was looking on a site it said it was a hypo x caramel albino.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

_*caramel glow i think your refering to?*_



Ralph Davis Reptiles - The Martrix - Proven/Designer/Unproven Traits


_*Genetic Morph:* Caramel Glow, ( Orange Ghost X Caramel Albino ( T+) 
*Status: *Proven Simple Recessivefrom double het X double het_*
When: *_2002_*
By Whom: *_NERD

_This new mutation marks the fourth designer ball python mutation to be produced in captivity. The Caramel Glow is the product of breeding our caramel albino to an orange ghost to make double hets; we then bred the hets together to produce this single animal. We fortuitously hit the 1 in 16 odds to hatch out this new designer. At first I was unsure that I had done it…I thought that I might have just a very pale Caramel Albino. It looked different, however, baby ball pythons can change after their first few sheds. Now after a year of shedding & growing, this snake is magnificent. Much paler than the Caramels, the lavender/purple in this animal is very obvious & manifests itself in a soft pastel shade. One distinguishing characteristic of the Caramel Glow is her ruby red eyes. As Caramels and Ghosts grow they lighten and gain their color.



Text by NERD



heres coral glow

Ralph Davis Reptiles - The Martrix - Proven/Unproven Traits


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

boidae said:


> _*caramel glow i think your refering to?*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are correct i must of misread the site i was looking at.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

so coral glows are most likely co-dom then but poss dominant and i bet bloody exspensive and very very rare lol


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

rares true, seriously good looking, they shine so good, and being genetic, you could imagine trying to get in pied! good infestment really. unless nerd are keeping them all to prove out as much as they can.

caramels are prone to kinking i think, so caramel glows are not for me.


----------

